
Spinning Water Droplets That Seemingly Defy Physics - fspeech
https://www.nytimes.com/video/science/100000006415939/spinning-water-droplets-that-defy-physics.html
======
js2
Should have a [Video] tag. Youtube link to same video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHEZX0v-JUo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHEZX0v-JUo)

Link to article which goes with the video:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/26/science/water-droplets-
da...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/26/science/water-droplets-dance.html)

Link to the paper:

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-08919-2](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-08919-2)

